# رسالة حب من الأب السماوي



## sosana (28 أغسطس 2008)

يا بني، 

 ربما أنت لا تعرفني، لكنني أعرف كل شيء عنك (مزمور139: 1)    

أعرف متى تجلس ومتى تقوم (مزمور 139: 2)  

أعلم كل طرقك (مزمور 139: 3)    

حتى شعر رأسك معدود (متى 10: 29 – 31)  

لأنني خلقتُكَ على صورتي (تكوين 1: 27)     


 بي تحيا وتتحرك وتوجد (أعمال الرسل 17: 28)

عرفتكَ حتى قبل أن تتشكل في بطن أمك (أرميا 1: 4 – 5) 

اخترتك قبل تأسيس العالم (أفسس 1: 11 – 12)  

لم توجد صدفةً، أو اعتباطاً، لأن كل أيامك مكتوبة في كتابي (مزمور 139: 15 – 16)  

علمتُ موعد ولادتك وأين ستقيم (أعمال الرسل 17: 26)   

صنعتك بطريقة تدعو للعجبِ والدهشةِ (مزمور 139: 14) 

نسجتكَ في بطن أمِكَ (مزمور 139: 13)   

وأخرجتكَ يوم ولدت (مزمور 71: 6)  

أُسيء تمثيلي من الذين لا يعرفونني (يوحنا 8: 41 – 44)    

لست بعيداً وغاضباً، بل أنا الحب المطلق (يوحنا الأولى 4: 16) 

ورغبتي أن أسكب محبتي عليك، فقط لأنكَ ابني، ولأنني أبوك (يوحنا الأولى 3: 1)

أُعطيك أكثر مما يستطيعه أي أبٍ أرضيٍ أن يُعطي (متى 7: 11)  

لأنني الآب الكامل (متى 5: 48)   

كل عطيةٍ صالحةٍ تنالها تأتي من يدي (يعقوب 1: 17)  

لأنني أعولك وأسدد كل حاجاتك (متى 6: 31 – 33) 

خُطتي لمستقبلك مليئة بالرجاء (إرميا 29: 11)  

لأنني أحبكَ محبة أبدية (إرميا 31: 3)    

أفكاري تجاهكَ لا تحصى، كرمل الشاطئ (مزمور 139: 17 – 18) 

وإني أبتهج بكَ فرحاً (صفنيا 3: 17)  

لن أتوقف عن صنع الخير لك (إرميا 32: 40)   

لأنكَ ثمينٌ عندي (خروج 19: 5)   

أريد لكَ الأفضل من كل قلبي (إرميا 32: 41) 

وأريد أن أريك أموراً عظيمةَ ومذهلةً (إرميا 33: 3) 

إن طلبتني من كل قلبكَ ستجِدُني (تثنية 4: 29) 

تلذذ بي وسأعطيكَ سؤل قلبكَ (مزمور 37: 4) 

لأنني أنا من أعطاك هذه الرغبات (فيلبي 2: 13) 

أنا قادر على أن أصنع لأجلِكَ أكثر مما تستطيع أن تتصور (أفسس 3: 20)

لأنني سندُكَ الأعظم (تسالونيكي الثانية 2: 16 – 17)    

أنا أيضاً الآب الذي يعزيك في كل مشاكلكَ (كورنثوس الثانية 1:3 – 4)   

عندما تكون محطم القلب، أكون قريباً منك (مزمور 34: 18)  

كما يحمل الراعي الحمل، حملتكَ قريباً لقلبي (إشعياء 40: 11)   

يوماً ما سأمسح كل دمعة من عينيك وسأزيل كل ألم عانيته على هذه الأرض (رؤيا يوحنا 21: 3 – 4)   

أنا أبوك وأحبكَ كما أحب ابني يسوع (يوحنا 17: 23)   

لأنه بيسوع أعلن حبي لك (يوحنا 17: 26)   

هو صورتي الحقيقة (عبرانيبن 1: 3)   

أتى ليبرهن لك أني معك، لا ضدك (رومية 8: 31)  

وليقول لك أنني لا أريد أن أدينك .. مات يسوع لكي نتصالح أنتَ وأنا (كورنثوس الثانية 5: 18 – 19)

كان موته التعبير المطلق عن محبتي لكَ (يوحنا الأولى 4: 10)   

بذلت كل ما أحب، كي أعيدك إلي (رومية 8: 31 – 32)  

إن قبلتَ ابني يسوع، قبلتني (يوحنا الأولي 2: 32)   

ولن يفصلكَ أي شيء عن محبتي فيما بعد (رومية 8: 38 – 39)    

تعال إليّ، وسأقيم أكبر احتفال عرفته السماوات (لوقا 15: 7)    

لطالما كنت أباً، وسأكون دائماً أباً (أفسس 3: 14 – 15)    

سؤالي هو .. هل ستكون ابناً لي؟ (يوحنا 1: 12 – 13)  

أني أنتظرك (لوقا 15: 11 – 32)  
منقووووووول​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2008)

*روووووعه بجد .. ميرررسى ياحبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## sosana (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا دونا على ردك الجميل ومرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> يا بني،
> 
> ربما أنت لا تعرفني، لكنني أعرف كل شيء عنك (مزمور139: 1)
> 
> ...



شكرررراااااااااا"sosana
موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا"
ربنا يبالركك
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## sosana (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا كليم على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## red_pansy (30 أغسطس 2008)

اكثررررررررررررررر من رااااااائع ياسوسنة 

ربنا يباركك ويخليكى ياقمررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (30 أغسطس 2008)

*كلام رائع بجد

ميرسى لتعبك يا سوسنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## *mon mon* (30 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايدك


----------



## Esther (30 أغسطس 2008)

بجد ميرسى جدا جدا يا قمر 
على الموضوع الهايل ده 
بجد الكلمات تحفه اوى اوى
عاشت ايديك يا سكر 
والرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (30 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد رائعه فى اسلوبك
واختيار العبارت الجميله 
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​*


----------



## sosana (31 أغسطس 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> اكثررررررررررررررر من رااااااائع ياسوسنة
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويخليكى ياقمررررررررررررررررر



ميرسي يا مرمر على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
نورتي يا قمر


----------



## sosana (31 أغسطس 2008)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *كلام رائع بجد
> 
> ميرسى لتعبك يا سوسنا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسي يا ينبوع على مرورك و ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك يا قمر


----------



## sosana (31 أغسطس 2008)

*mon mon* قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايدك



ميرسي يا مون مون على مرورك و ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosana (31 أغسطس 2008)

Esther قال:


> بجد ميرسى جدا جدا يا قمر
> على الموضوع الهايل ده
> بجد الكلمات تحفه اوى اوى
> عاشت ايديك يا سكر
> والرب يعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسي يا esther على ردك الجميل و مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosana (31 أغسطس 2008)

السندبادالعاشق قال:


> *بجد رائعه فى اسلوبك
> واختيار العبارت الجميله
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​*



ميرسي يا سندباد على ردك و مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (31 أغسطس 2008)

*انتي جبتي من الاخر يا سوسنا *
*احترت اقتبس ايه ولا ايه*​


----------



## sosana (31 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي اوي يا ميرو على ردك الجميل اوي ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر
نورتي الموضوع بجد


----------



## meraa (1 سبتمبر 2008)

وإني أبتهج بكَ فرحاً (صفنيا 3: 17)
موضوع رائع ومليان بالتشجيع ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ميرا على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


أووووووى يا سوسانا



ميرسى ليكى على الموضوع


----------



## sosana (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا خالد على مرورك وردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

